
Canopy is Amazon, curated - webdisrupt
https://canopy.co/
======
magic_beans
This is really cool! The site is gorgeous! I'm pretty lazy when it comes to
online shopping, and rely quite heavily on Amazon, which is not nearly so
pretty or intuitive to search through, so this is quite cool!

